

Instant IntroJs - afshinmeh
http://www.packtpub.com/create-useful-introductions-for-websites-and-applications-with-introjs-library/book

======
pedalpete
I wasn't sure what IntroJS was, I think this is what the book is about
[http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/),
but do we really need a book to explain it?

